# Polo 6n2 1.4, oil around air box and throttle body?



## bewsh (Apr 6, 2012)

Today, I went to remove and clean the throttle body on the car. When I removed the air cleaner top cover of the engine and took a look at the throttle body and there was puddles of oil around it. I also noticed that the breather pipe (on the left of the air box) wasn't attached to the bottom of the engine and the pat which attaches to the bottom of the engine was split and someone had put duct tape around it in an attempt to secure it to the engine. Here are some photos to explain further...

http://i43.tinypic.com/35dbw5u.jpg - you can see the puddle of oil there.
http://i39.tinypic.com/33fayj8.jpg - close up
http://i42.tinypic.com/33uwft3.jpg - puddles on the other side as well.
http://i39.tinypic.com/v7sg2p.jpg - breather pipe which connects to engine
http://i40.tinypic.com/717o5c.jpg - inside the air box

Does anyone know how oil is getting all over this area? Obviously I'll need to replace the breather hose, does anyone know where I can get one of these?


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Could you supply an engine code to work with?


----------



## bewsh (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Not too sure what the engine code is, can't see it anywhere, its a 1.4 mpi, if that's any help? 

I've just ordered a new breather hose from VW which will be in next week so I'll get that fitted. And then I'll do a compression test, does anyone know what sort of pressure would be expected from the cylinders? 

Has anyone got any other thoughts on this? I'll whip the throttle body out and give it a good clean also, hopefully no oil has gone into the throttle body!


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

bewsh said:


> Not too sure what the engine code is, can't see it anywhere, its a 1.4 mpi, if that's any help? . . . hopefully no oil has gone into the throttle body!


 Not much real help as there are two versions of crankcase venting used on 1.4L 8v motors in that model. But there is another hose which leads to the air cleaner from the valve cover, one model runs it from the filler cap and one from behind the valve cover around cylinder number 3/4. One also uses a positive crankcase valve which can go bad. Oil "ON" the throttle body may not be comming from vapors leaving the engine crankcase as there is a seal between the plastic air filter box (engine cover) and the throttle body if I recall.


----------



## bewsh (Apr 6, 2012)

Hey thanks for the reply. I found out the engine code, its AUD if that helps? 

Thanks


----------



## DuncanDonutz (Nov 17, 2009)

> And then I'll do a compression test, does anyone know what sort of pressure would be expected from the cylinders?



The numbers might vary depending on how many miles are on the engine, the more wear it has the lower the compression will be. It's really more important that no cylinder have more than a 10% or so deviation from the others than what the actual number is. As a general rule of thumb I'd say 120-140 psi is considered "good" compression but it also depends on what the specifications for that particular engine are.


----------



## bewsh (Apr 6, 2012)

Excellent thanks, I'll try and do a test tomorrow and see what they come out as. If there is a substantial difference between the pressure in each cylinder, does that indicate worn piston rings?


----------



## DuncanDonutz (Nov 17, 2009)

Generally speaking, piston rings wear pretty evenly so that shouldn't cause too big of differences between cylinders. Low compression on just one or two cylinders would probably indicate either a bad head gasket/cracked head (esp. if it's two cylinders right next to each other) or burnt valves/worn valve seals. A "wet" test (a few drops of oil down the spark plug hole) will differentiate between bad rings or a head gasket/valve problem--if the compression goes up on the bad cylinder(s) after squirting a little oil in there, that's usually an indicator of bad rings. Please note that even on an engine with good piston rings, the compression should go up a little bit with the "wet" test.


----------



## bewsh (Apr 6, 2012)

Ok excellent. I'll check them out.

If the compression test is successful for all cylinders, do you have any other ideas why there would be oil around the throttle body? I cleaned it last week so I'll check it today to see if there's any more oil appearing.


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Your AUD can have two or three hoses, depending on the year, which vent the crankcase and I believe they all route into the engine cover (air filter) in one way or another. Your cleaning things and then checking again after running for a little while might be the best way to track it down. You might also look into just how the hoses flow inside the engine cover, direct to the throttle body area or only into the filter area. There should also be a PCV mounted right between the valve cover and the throttle body which could be stuck open allowing more vapor to run through. But the cleaning and checking should work best, after a good cleaning of the entire engine cover, not just by the throttle body, check it often until you start to see signs of oil. That should give you a good idea of just where it is comming from. I believe there is a seal ring between the throttle body and the engine cover, if so then you may have more than one source of oil, as you pictured it, in and outside of the throttle body. I have never read any manuals for that engine, but older ones state that some oil getting in the intake is normal and should be cleaned off as a normal service practice.


----------



## bewsh (Apr 6, 2012)

Ah right excellent. Perhaps the seal on the air box which fits over the throttle body wasn't sitting correctly and allowing oil to go to the side of the throttle body. But I will check t later today to see if there is any oil around the area now.

With regards to the PCV, is there a way to test if it's stuck open? Can you clean/service these or is it just a job of replacing them?


----------



## deanfitz90 (Jun 29, 2013)

*Same here (I know I am over a year late)*

Ran a diagnostic on my 1.0 (6n2) vw polo and the code:

16492: Manifold Absolute Pressure Sensor popped up

Same as the previous guy, removed air filter box and oil all around air box and throttle body.

Anybody any ideas what could be causing this. 

Engine Code: ALD

Thanks


----------



## nikomil1 (Sep 9, 2013)

Hello bewsh!!!

I couldnt find any information how to remove the engine cover and access the air box in order to change the air filter. However i saw your photos and realised u know how to remove it... can u please tell me how i can remove the engine cover and change the air filter on my polo

it is 1.4 60BHP petrol engine. 6N2 polo


----------

